# Barrel trimmer



## attie schoeman (Jun 30, 2013)

I find that using a barrel trimmer on acrylic rods, I think I start a crack which eventionally propogates and you lose the whole blank. Is my statement correct?? At what speed do you use a barrel trimmer, especialy on acrylics?


----------



## theidlemind (Jun 30, 2013)

I spin them pretty fast and press lightly. 
Also helps to keep your trimmer sharp.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 30, 2013)

I trim from 700 or so RPMs to twisting by hand. Looking at your weekend's work thread, looks like you give your trimmer a workout!

Here is a trimmer sharpening thread - the second post has great how-to links:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/how-sharpen-barrel-trimmer-2266/


----------



## 08K.80 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't use one of those, I cut the ends on my lathe. I wrap tape around a rod until it fits snuggly. I found a bag of metal rods at the craft store and it has various sizes in it. Then twist the blank on and cut off the end.


----------

